# Classic Commercials



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you grew up in the Chicago metropolitan area in the late 80/early 90s then you would remember the Eagle Man commercials.

two blonde females get into an accident and the driver says she doesn't have insurance. Then all of a sudden there was a thud on the roof. They look at each other and say IT MUST BE EAGLE MAN! they get out of the car and there is a guy dressed in an bird costume and says I've got something for you, is a stupid attempt at a bird voice. then the camera pans to him sitting on an large egg which contains car insurance, if I recall correctly. Thent he girls say something along the line of look at those low rates.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

I can still recite the "Toys 'R Us Kid" song from memory.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 6, 2011)

^^^ x2


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^X3


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

or the ever popular I've fallen and I can't get up commercials


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2011)

^ Don't fuck with Mrs. Fletcher.


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a Where's the Beef button when I was five. It was huge.

Denver folks might get this one- remember when they got a new Shagman for Rocky's Autos? I think the original may have had a heart attack.

I also like that Cadbury has been using the same bunny commercial for years.


----------



## benbo (Apr 6, 2011)

These are probably way before anybody's time -

Plop plop, fizz fizz - Alka Seltzer

I can't believe I ate the whole thing - Alka Seltzer again.

"It's too big to eat" - Rodney Alan Rippy for Jack in the Box.

And "Where's the Beef" of course.


----------



## udpolo15 (Apr 6, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> If you grew up in the Chicago metropolitan area in the late 80/early 90s then you would remember the Eagle Man commercials.
> two blonde females get into an accident and the driver says she doesn't have insurance. Then all of a sudden there was a thud on the roof. They look at each other and say IT MUST BE EAGLE MAN! they get out of the car and there is a guy dressed in an bird costume and says I've got something for you, is a stupid attempt at a bird voice. then the camera pans to him sitting on an large egg which contains car insurance, if I recall correctly. Thent he girls say something along the line of look at those low rates.


That commercial is 20 years old? I guess I am getting old.


----------



## momech (Apr 6, 2011)

benbo said:


> These are probably way before anybody's time -
> Plop plop, fizz fizz - Alka Seltzer
> 
> I can't believe I ate the whole thing - Alka Seltzer again.
> ...


Oh, no. I remember the Alka Seltzer and Where's the Beef ones.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

clap on, :appl: :appl: , clap off :appl: :appl: clap on clap off the clapper


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone else grow up in the greater NY area and hear all the commercials between Crazy Eddie's and Nobody Beats the Wiz ads in the 80s?


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Apr 6, 2011)

There's the Aiwa commercial from the 90's with a hearse driver jamming to "Another One Bites the Dust". Of course, I still contend the best in recent years is the Fedex/Kinko's commercial with the discussion of everyone's flaws:

Manager: "Rick, can you fold under pressure for me? Rick: "Like a lawn chair."


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 6, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^^X3


Don't you mean " x1.5" since you're the third one?

original = 1

x2 (me) = 2

x3 (you) = 6

Me thinks something be wrong all up in here.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 6, 2011)

Conjunction junction what's your function.....

I think that was from PBS in the Boston area...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Conjunction junction what's your function.....
> I think that was from PBS in the Boston area...


we had that too


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

from the chicago burbs...Bob ROAAAAAARRRRRRMMMMAAAAAANN. I multi-site car dealership owner that used a lion with a crown as his mascot on the commericals and billboards.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Empire carpet


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

time to make the donuts


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

Earle Scheib: "Riiiiiiight!, I'll paint any car for just ninety nine ninety five!!"


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rattle rattle thunder clatter boom boom boom...dont worry call carx man


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Conjunction junction what's your function.....
> I think that was from PBS in the Boston area...



That wasn't a commercial it was a School House Rock short.

Altogether now.

Once upon a time there was an engineer

Choo Choo Charlie was his name, we hear.

He had an engine and he sure had fun

He used GOOD &amp; PLENTY candy to make his train run.

Charlie says "Love my GOOD &amp; PLENTY!"

Charlie says "Really rings my bell!"

Charlie says "Love my GOOD &amp; PLENTY!"

Don't know any other candy that I love so well!

What walks downstairs....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 6, 2011)

Ford trucks have got it (dot, dot, dot) where it counts!

Like a good neighbor, State Farm is there.

Ancient Chinese secret, eh?

If it says Libby's, Libby's, Libby's on the label, label, label, you will like it, like it, like it, on your table, table, table.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't squeeze the Charmin!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 6, 2011)

The band-aid commercials.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 6, 2011)

Snap, Crackle, Pop---Rice Krispies!

Tastes great...


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2011)

Less Filling!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

"I also like the easy-opening cans."


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 6, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> time to make the donuts



I still say that sometimes when I roll out of bed for work, about 6am.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 6, 2011)

Two all-beef patties...


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 6, 2011)

"Colt 45... works every time." - B.D. Williams


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2011)

^I still refuse to let the smooth taste fool me.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 6, 2011)

"Double Mint... is gonna move ya..."

You have to remember the twins.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 6, 2011)

Any Victorias Secret commercial


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Two all-beef patties...



Especially the one with Charles Barkley.

"Pickles and onions and some yellow stuff too, whoo-ooooh ooooh."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2011)

Freshen up! The gum that goes squirt!


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2011)

Hold the pickles, hold the lettuce,

Special orders don't upset us...

The one that really sticks with me as an ad campaign that I sought to really know was the McDonald's song with all the menu items. I remember the tray liners had all the items with pictures and I spent a good deal of time on the school bus trying to see if I had memorized it. Here's the wikipedia article:



> McDonald's menu song
> The McDonald's $1,000,000 Menu Song was an instant-win promotion created as part of an advertising campaign, which ran from 1988 to early 1989. As the name suggests, the song, which was a remake of Reunion's 1974 hit single "Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me)", incorporates all of the items (at that time) on the McDonald's menu: sandwiches, other lunch/dinner items, breakfast items, dessert items, and drinks, in that order.
> 
> Promotion overview
> ...


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 7, 2011)

"Tonight, let it be Lowenbrau."

"just a pinch between your cheek and gum..."

I think it was Don Merideth, although I forget which brand of chew it was for. Tobacco commercials were banned soon after that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2011)

I always like the CRX commercial that showed just a box in the desrt as the camera panned around it. Jack in the box music played and when it ended a panel dropped and a CRX came flying out at the viewer. The voiceover said "Surprise!"

Also, the Porsche 944 commercial that showed the car in a four wheel drift through a wet skidpad while "School's out" played.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 7, 2011)

The first commercial I saw for the Toyota MR2 had the car driving around in a pinball machine. I had one of those series MR2s for a while. Little car was a blast to drive.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 7, 2011)

Some of you may remember a 1990 movie called "Crazy People" with Dudley Moore and Darryl Hannah. Moore plays an ad exec who’s sent to a mental hospital because he wants advertising to be honest. Then the patients help him come up with honest advertising ideas.

"Volvo - they are boxy but they are good"

"Porsche - you can't get a (BJ) in one but you can get a (BJ) as soon as you get out"

"Jaguar - for men who like to get (HJs) from beautiful women they barely know"

"The French are annoying. Come to Greece. We're nicer."


----------

